# Axcel Metal sight tapes



## beesleybraedon (Oct 6, 2019)

Can I ask why your wanting to switch sights? 
I currently run a hogg father on my RX5 ultra and I’m wanting to switch to Axcel also


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I keep 4 either side of the tape I’m actually using. Come in handy if you shoot different arrows. Just change the tape. ( order extra screws. Those things are tiny!)


----------



## JensD (Jan 7, 2020)

beesleybraedon said:


> Can I ask why your wanting to switch sights?
> I currently run a hogg father on my RX5 ultra and I’m wanting to switch to Axcel also


I have had the Accutouch carbon on another bow and liked the weight as well as Axcels scopes a lot more than my hoggfather. However on the mechanical side of things I've never been a fan of Axcel's friction kind of slider system and now that they have switched to a gear system (that actually looks a lot like Spothogg's) I think it's the best of both...


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Just an FYI there is a long wait for the new Axcel Landslyde sights, it seams that they didn’t manufacture ahead of the ATA Show


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

beesleybraedon said:


> Can I ask why your wanting to switch sights?
> I currently run a hogg father on my RX5 ultra and I’m wanting to switch to Axcel also


I have a hogg father also and ordered a Landslyde. To me the metal tapes is nearly impossible to beat as I have them on my CBE. It’s also huge to be able to swap from pins to single pin in seconds with out adjusting any axis like the Hogg Father. Although I don’t know for sure but I’d say the axcel s lighter. There are still some upsides to the Hogg Father still.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Do they make tapes to 120 yards? Looks like they stop at 100


----------



## Traffic lights (Dec 3, 2021)

I haven’t seen an axcel metal tape past 100 yds. I keep about marking and etching marks out to 125


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

If your shooting 280fps + you should have plenty of room on your tape to reach out to 150’


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Konasteve said:


> If your shooting 280fps + you should have plenty of room on your tape to reach out to 150’


Well, on the Spot Hogg tapes, at 290fps, I can dial it out well past 100 yards, but just like Axcel, the tapes stop at 100. I end up making my own notches or gaping as I've found typically the differences between 90 and 100 are basically the same as 100 to 110, and 110 to 120.

I guess with the metal tapes, you could just scratch a mark into it provided it's long enough. Not sure how much extra room they give on those to really do that. Given they are a premium product for a more serious archer, they should just make 120 yard tapes imo.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I totally agree. I think it’s more of a question of scope/ vane clearance when you get that low on the tape. That’s why I have a AV25 I can switch out for the long shots.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Also on the XP , the other side of the elevation block has scales the full length of the block . I use the sight tape for my VTAC 23s in 3D and the block scales for my RIP TKOs and VAPs in field archery. Easily reaches out to 120’ with a TRX 38 at #55.


----------



## Dan Villars (Oct 24, 2021)

JensD said:


> I am considering buying an Axcel Landslyde sight to replace the Hoggfather on my Ventum 33. I am also working on my new arrow setup for this season which will have the bow shooting somewhere around 270-280 FPS. I was wondering if I will be ok with the included metal sight tapes that come with the landslide or whether I will have to buy additional scales. Does anyone have any experience with those?


I shoot a landslide and am around 290 fps. Seemed like the metal tapes I got were for slower speeds. The stickers aren’t bad at all bet I will end up ordering the metal one that I need


----------



## Glitch (Jan 4, 2022)

Do they make tapes to 120 yards? I think they stop at 100


----------



## arhughes769 (8 mo ago)

Konasteve said:


> I keep 4 either side of the tape I’m actually using. Come in handy if you shoot different arrows. Just change the tape. ( order extra screws. Those things are tiny!)


 Just wondering if anyone can tell Me the size etc of the screws that hold the metal sight tape on as I have lost one on my axcel landslyde and cannot find a replacement anywhere. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

arhughes769 said:


> Just wondering if anyone can tell Me the size etc of the screws that hold the metal sight tape on as I have lost one on my axcel landslyde and cannot find a replacement anywhere. Any help will be much appreciated.


I tried on line with no success so I just ordered from the mnfr


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but what FPS goes with what sight tape # for the landsylde?


----------



## Trevor_Luescher (Mar 23, 2021)

kickedaside05 said:


> I know this is an old thread but what FPS goes with what sight tape # for the landsylde?


There isn’t a direct correlation between FPS and sight tape. Bow speed + distance between your peep and scope dictate the sight scale.


----------



## Panicflinch (4 mo ago)

Scope vane clearance is critical. I wish I had more clearance as well.


----------



## maxkirschner80 (9 mo ago)

JensD said:


> I am considering buying an Axcel Landslyde sight to replace the Hoggfather on my Ventum 33. I am also working on my new arrow setup for this season which will have the bow shooting somewhere around 270-280 FPS. I was wondering if I will be ok with the included metal sight tapes that come with the landslide or whether I will have to buy additional scales. Does anyone have any experience with those?


the landlside comes with the most common tapes for the metal ones. you dont have a full set but the most common are in ther.e i didnt have an issue using the metal tapes that came with my landslide.


----------

